

Ask HN: Still possible to have its mobile apps noticed as an indie developer? - GeoffreyKr


======
GeoffreyKr
Nope, I mean original, polished app but developed outside of the "main" cool-
to-be places (NY, SF, Berlin, Paris, ...)

A few years ago, when the AppStores didn't count X,000,000 apps, it was doable
to handle the marketing for indie, now I can't figure how.

And all I can see is review of IM apps, tenth version of a lame game, or one
more super-cool-but-sucky todolist app.

------
GeoffreyKr
So there is a big part of luck in the process? Not sure how to find the right
people (review website and big techno site are overwhelmed and for what I see,
most of the app reviewed are : \- crap from startup funded by big VC \- a n-th
app from Facebook, or Google, or ... \- some random unoriginal app

So I'm wondering how to get noticed by the good people ?

------
debacle
Yes, as long as you assume that the app store is going to provide zero
traction. You need to get your app in the hands of the right people.

------
CmonDev
Do you mean non-innovative non-super-polished "decent" apps?

------
umenline
It's super hard You really need niche in your hands

